# Good Box Call Recommendation



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

hello all,
I'm looking to buy a good box call. I have a Lynch Fool Proof, but I don't like the high pitch that it has. I was looking for something that has a little more Rasp or throaty sound to it. I'm willing to pay $60 for one. The one in the stores for $20, all look and sound the same to me (big box stores). Any suggestions?


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

i really like the primos lil heart breaker. i have used it for a couple of years now and the birds seem to love it. i think its right around 60 bucks. they also have a heart breaker which i think the difference is the lil heart breaker is single sided and the heart breaker is double sided. i didnt like the heart breaker as much but it still sounded good. if not i would look online for some custom boxes as there are many companies that make really nice box calls at reasonable prices. good luck


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a Windy Hill from Gander Mountain that i love the sound of. I dont know the model name, but it has an engraved turkey on one side and Gary Slusher's signature on the other. Very good looking durable call.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I primarily use mouth calls but I agree that the Primos "Lil Heartbreaker" does sound pretty good.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Danjaquino IF you can find one the Quaker Boy Mini Boat Paddle in my opinion is one of the best box calls ever made. I have killed the majority of my birds in with that thing. I have had one for 15 years and lost it last spring . Well I had a hell of a time finding a new one . Did find a few on ebay but they were going for way toooooo much money, so after getting fed up I just called quaker boy and they had two laying around that they sold to me real cheap . Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

i will agree with bwrpwr6. i have two of the purplehearts and have killed some nice toms using them. i also use an old smith butternut call that has done real good by me. penn's woods mini-mater is always in my vest too. i always have a penn's woods lucky clucker at my side also.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Martin Bros. Game calls. Peck Martin makes some of the best calls in the country.


----------

